# Best Flash Diffuser for Canon 430 ex ii



## smackitsakic (Dec 31, 2010)

I received a Canon Speedlight 430 ex ii for Christmas, though I didn't receive anything but the flash itself.

While i'm happy with the flash thus far, I want to buy a good quality flash diffuser that will soften the light while not becoming a huge hindrance.

Can anyone recommend what my first purchased should be for a flash diffuser?  Is the Sto-Fen OX EM my best bet?  Or a Gary Fong?  Or should I be looking for one of those 6 by 8 inch light boxes that attach directly to the flash?

My flash is on-camera only and, at this point, I don't have a flash cord or wireless trigger to do anything else other than on-camera.

I mainly want this flash for taking pictures of people indoors, especially our baby that is being born in February 2011.

Any suggestions/experiences would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks.


----------



## Zrock (Dec 31, 2010)

gotta see what the replys are on this ine im in teh same boat.


----------



## tjones8611 (Dec 31, 2010)

I've been using the soft-box version from Opteka for the past few months with great results. Its not the most well built or convenient diffuser, but Im very pleased with the results.

Amazon.com: Opteka SB-5 Medium Universal Studio Soft Box Flash Diffuser for External Flash Units (8" X 6" Screen): Camera & Photo


----------



## smackitsakic (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks tjones, that was one of the diffusers I was thinking of.

Can anyone explain the difference between the Opteka SB-5 and something like the Sto-Fen OM EX?

Is it worthwhile to purchase both?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 31, 2010)

Bounce the flash, it's exponentially more effective at softening the light, compared to putting something on the flash.

Flash accessories can be useful, but each one will have strong points and weak points, times when they will help, and times when they will hurt.  

Since you just got your flash, I'd recommend just using it as is and try to practice bouncing it whenever you can.  Learn when to shoot straight on and when not to.  

Probably just as or more important, is knowing how to balance your flash exposure with your ambient exposure.


----------



## smackitsakic (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks Big Mike.  I'm going to order the Light/Magic book to better understand lighting, and think I might also pick up a book about understanding Canon EOS speedlights, which I found through Chapters for $30.

I have been experimentin with bouncing flash a little bit and can immediately notice the positive difference, as well as the negative difference (if the wall is too far away, objects in the way of the bounce, etc.)

I'll keep reading and keep practicing as this flash has opened up a whole new world in a lot of respects.

And, on a side note, never change your profile pic!  It is stellar for all Canadians (and Americans) to see!


----------



## Vinny (Dec 31, 2010)

Something that I picked up on Ebay fairly cheap is a Lumiquest 80/20 bounce diffuser with the Promax accessory kit. Years ago I had a Vivitar 283 flash that bounced (didn't turn side to side) and it was great except when ceiling was too high which is why I bought the Lumiquest. The 80/20 will bounce light off a low ceiling at 80% and forward at 20% and seems like a great idea. The Promax accessory kit has inserts to block the 80% with either white, gold or silver and fire it forward which is great when you are dealing with high or colored ceilings or outdoors. It also has a softening screen that gets put onto the front which I feel probably will not work as well as a soft box. I just got the flash and played with it very little but it seems to work OK.

For a on flash soft box similar to what Lumiquest and Opteka have I've been thinking about this as it's not too expensive: Amazon.com: Fotodiox 6"x8" Softbox for Nikon Flash, Canon Speedlight, for Nikon SB-600, SB-800, SB-900 Flash, Canon Speedlite 380EX, 430EX, 430EX II, 550EX, 580EX, 580EX II, Vivita Flash, Sunpack, Nissin,Sigma, Sony, Pentax, Olympus, Panasonica Lumix


----------

